

Clear: Life is messy. Simplify with Clear. - tuhin
http://www.realmacsoftware.com/clear/

======
tuhin
The link might not work for you (for now). They are in the process of changing
the video but it should be back up soon
<https://twitter.com/useclear/status/162548668254261248>

